# Starting a new job tomorrow. I am terrified... Anyone ever feels the same?



## GreyRaider (Jun 3, 2017)

Hello. I'm going to start working like ... tomorrow onwards and here I am, feeling extremely terrified. :serious: 
I should actually be happy because I passed the interview and I finally landed myself a job in a local bank after being jobless for a whole 8 months straight. And the work-place is like two stops away from my house, I could totally ride on my scooter to get to work without worrying about traveling fares and such. I should really feel contented that someone is actually willing to hire me even though my qualifications aren't high but they are willing to train me for a junior clerical position in the bank. I do not have to deal with walk in customers (which means I am not required to speak as much thankfully!), my job scope are mainly data entry and administrative workload and the best thing is I do not have to work on the weekends. 

So here, I am unsure why I am feeling so terrified, it's like my mind is telling me that I am a loser, I feel inferior and I'm afraid the people in the company would be nasty to me and stuffs like that. I have suffered from Social Anxiety for quite a number of years and recently my illness has made good progress but then ... gawd, I still feel terrified thinking about Hey, I am going to start working in a field I've never had experience in. 


Anyone feels the same way as me before the day of work? Can anyone give me some tips and advice on how to calm my nerves down? Thank you so much :crying:


----------



## Alexa3854 (Aug 30, 2016)

Don't worry about it bro, everyone feels the same way when starting a new job they've never had experience in. Instead of going in there with a "I am not good enough and I should have came in here with more experience" type mindset, go in their with a "Okay so I lack skills in these certain areas, but I will learn through experience. Yes, I might commit embarrassing mistakes, but this only serves to better myself in these areas I lack skills in". Basically go in there with a humble/beginners mindset, this way you wont go in there comparing yourself to others who already have more experience than you do. If you think you have it bad now, at the age of 19 back when I my SA was worse for me, I had a job where I had to interact with customers on a regular basis and put heavy merchandise/products on their bed trucks with a forklift all the time. Now can you imagine how someone with SA will feel about this type of job! OMG what if I **** up the customers vehicle, avoiding customers, worrying about not damaging heavy products that I had to transport around the area, constantly looking to work on projects in areas that where more hidden around the departments, worrying about being sued, etc. Honestly if you think about it, right now you are in a good position, because the more you work on overcoming your anxieties in this job and progress in skills, overtime it will start to feel like you are making progress and being productive, which will temporarily fill a void in your safe space induced depression. And if you can beat these challenges, imagine what other obstacles you are facing in life,you can overcome!


----------



## GreyRaider (Jun 3, 2017)

Alexa3854 said:


> Don't worry about it bro, everyone feels the same way when starting a new job they've never had experience in. Instead of going in there with a "I am not good enough and I should have came in here with more experience" type mindset, go in their with a "Okay so I lack skills in these certain areas, but I will learn through experience. Yes, I might commit embarrassing mistakes, but this only serves to better myself in these areas I lack skills in". Basically go in there with a humble/beginners mindset, this way you wont go in there comparing yourself to others who already have more experience than you do. If you think you have it bad now, at the age of 19 back when I my SA was worse for me, I had a job where I had to interact with customers on a regular basis and put heavy merchandise/products on their bed trucks with a forklift all the time. Now can you imagine how someone with SA will feel about this type of job! OMG what if I **** up the customers vehicle, avoiding customers, worrying about not damaging heavy products that I had to transport around the area, constantly looking to work on projects in areas that where more hidden around the departments, worrying about being sued, etc. Honestly if you think about it, right now you are in a good position, because the more you work on overcoming your anxieties in this job and progress in skills, overtime it will start to feel like you are making progress and being productive, which will temporarily fill a void in your safe space induced depression. And if you can beat these challenges, imagine what other obstacles you are facing in life,you can overcome!


Thank you Alexa. Yea, I really shouldn't have thought of the situation negatively, its like already an okay job for someone with SA and it's so close to home. 
Ah, You really have it bad ... I can't imagine putting myself in your situation to work in that kind of environment, I would have run away or given the boss a resignment letter, I can't imagine the stress level. Do you still work there?


----------



## Alexa3854 (Aug 30, 2016)

Nah I don't work there anymore, got fired for drama and being a douche bag, lol. I was there for a year. I just work custodial at walmart now, & part time college. Yeah back than my SA was really a problem, but I grew out of it because of that job, had some really nice co workers/ friends there who I became comfortable with and they pretty much gave me some insight on my clouded mind and taught me more about reality. I regret being fired but oh well. Yes it might be scary working with and helping customers but its not all negative experiences all the time, there are some good moments as well, you just have to get used to it and it helps a lot especially if you are shy. LOL one thing I did learn though is to not get involved in drama and gossip.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

How is your job coming along Grey?


----------



## IsolatedAF (Jun 6, 2016)

I went through that too and I worked for a while, not to upset u but I ended up getting fired without clear reason, maybe it wasnt of my anxiety but my anxious mind still think it was, so anyway as you asked for advice.. ill say dont tell people of your anxiety cuz thatll make you appear weak around your coworkers and get you more anxious... also little personal discovery, might sound weird but i started keeping my face moisturized which i think kinda comfortably implements your facial expression and it somehow lessens your anxious thouhtss due to appearing physically comfy... idk just a thought, but it works to me


----------



## GreyRaider (Jun 3, 2017)

Alexa3854 said:


> Nah I don't work there anymore, got fired for drama and being a douche bag, lol. I was there for a year. I just work custodial at walmart now, & part time college. Yeah back than my SA was really a problem, but I grew out of it because of that job, had some really nice co workers/ friends there who I became comfortable with and they pretty much gave me some insight on my clouded mind and taught me more about reality. I regret being fired but oh well. Yes it might be scary working with and helping customers but its not all negative experiences all the time, there are some good moments as well, you just have to get used to it and it helps a lot especially if you are shy. LOL one thing I did learn though is to not get involved in drama and gossip.


Yes. I also don't enjoy getting involved in drama and such. I cannot imagine how people enjoys causing gossips and stuffs in the workplace. For me, I am pretty much a working and going home type of person. So do you enjoy your job in Walmart better?


----------



## GreyRaider (Jun 3, 2017)

versikk said:


> How is your job coming along Grey?


It's actually a pretty good job for people who doesn't like to talk. But the wages are pretty Low and the workload is massive. I didn't know there's so much things to do in the bank... oh my Gosh. Data entry completed, and then there goes mail sorting, keying incoming and outgoing mails and then finally boxing and unboxing. This is really unexpected for me ... but overall I think it's manageable provided when the boss shuts up and stop asking workers to be quick as we only have a pair of hands ;;(


----------

